# Portraits with small light modifiers



## nf1 (Feb 2, 2016)

I've just finished a test of two small portable light modifiers for my blog and wanted to share the images I got. Constructive comments and critiques are welcome.


   

The modifiers used are quite small and portable:
The first two images are with 30 cm (12") Octabox. 
The second two are with 30x20 cm Softbox.


----------



## FKP007 (Feb 2, 2016)

Great for creating drama but horrible for creating a faltering image unless you do a proper retouch. Cross lighting with a harsh light is only going to exaggerate skin texture and imperfections. You need some serious dB on image 1. Image 3 and 4 don't do anything for me with 4 looking like on camera Flash.  I often use contrasty lighting via square reflectors or grided dishes however I know when doing this the makeup has to be on point and the retouching must be strong. Also this kind of lighting should relate with the styling hair and makeup along with model expression and posture. Soft possing doesn't work.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ornello (Feb 2, 2016)

nf1 said:


> I've just finished a test of two small portable light modifiers for my blog and wanted to share the images I got. Constructive comments and critiques are welcome.
> 
> View attachment 115226 View attachment 115227 View attachment 115228 View attachment 115229




I am not sure what you are trying to do. Make good portraits or just do something quick and easy? These are quite poor. If you want good examples of portraits, look here:

hurrell - Google Search

Be sure to look only at the ones by Hurrell!

“The most essential thing about my style was working with shadows to design the face instead of flooding it with light” George Hurrell.

http://in1.ccio.co/O3/o/pC/32394e0602c6d50b06a779d94aac29eb.jpg


----------



## nf1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback but please take into consideration that for these I got to use only small light modifiers (20-30cm in size) not my 60" umbrella or softbox. The lack of post processing is intentional as I wanted to demonstrate to quality of the light. Perhaps I could've done some on the skin though. @FKP007 fully agree that such small lights are good for drama or backlight, thanks for the tip on stronger and more dramatic expression as well - I completely forgot about that and I shouldn't have. What do you mean by "serious dB"? Sorry not familiar with the abbreviation.

If you do have suggestions regarding how to better utilise such reflectors (light setup, framing or else - I'm all up for it , but please don't suggest swapping the reflectors for larger ones.


----------



## FKP007 (Feb 2, 2016)

nf1 said:


> Thanks for the feedback but please take into consideration that for these I got to use only small light modifiers (20-30cm in size) not my 60" umbrella or softbox. The lack of post processing is intentional as I wanted to demonstrate to quality of the light. Perhaps I could've done some on the skin though. @FKP007 fully agree that such small lights are good for drama or backlight, thanks for the tip on stronger and more dramatic expression as well - I completely forgot about that and I shouldn't have. What do you mean by "serious dB"? Sorry not familiar with the abbreviation.
> 
> If you do have suggestions regarding how to better utilise such reflectors (light setup, framing or else - I'm all up for it , but please don't suggest swapping the reflectors for larger ones.


Dodge and burn...for retouching.

Small light sources are great however like mentioned try and get the posing expression and styling to work also with the quality of light. Here is an example where i used a square reflector and grid.







Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ornello (Feb 2, 2016)

FKP007 said:


> nf1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the feedback but please take into consideration that for these I got to use only small light modifiers (20-30cm in size) not my 60" umbrella or softbox. The lack of post processing is intentional as I wanted to demonstrate to quality of the light. Perhaps I could've done some on the skin though. @FKP007 fully agree that such small lights are good for drama or backlight, thanks for the tip on stronger and more dramatic expression as well - I completely forgot about that and I shouldn't have. What do you mean by "serious dB"? Sorry not familiar with the abbreviation.
> ...




Excellent, although I prefer the main light from the viewer's left.

http://www.filmnoirblonde.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/Joan-Crawford-shot-by-George-Hurrell.jpg


----------



## FKP007 (Feb 2, 2016)

Makes no difference really.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## nf1 (Feb 2, 2016)

FKP007 said:


> Dodge and burn...for retouching.
> 
> Small light sources are great however like mentioned try and get the posing expression and styling to work also with the quality of light. Here is an example where i used a square reflector and grid.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the example, it is great! Can you share what is the light modifier used for this? Did you used a reflector or backlight left and behind of the model?


----------



## Ornello (Feb 2, 2016)

FKP007 said:


> Makes no difference really.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk




It's traditional, going back to painted portraits, to have the light from the viewer's left:

http://static.dnaindia.com/sites/default/files/2015/12/08/402790-mona-lisa.jpg

http://41.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lq90s86OyP1qbsbnoo1_500.png

http://imagehost.vendio.com/a/15250...218730512_joan_crawford_1932_ll_eyelashes.jpg

http://www.theretroset.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/JOAN-7.jpg

http://filmmakeriq.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Jean-Harlow-by-George-Hurrell-600x761.jpg

http://in1.ccio.co/O3/o/pC/32394e0602c6d50b06a779d94aac29eb.jpg


----------



## FKP007 (Feb 2, 2016)

Ornello said:


> FKP007 said:
> 
> 
> > Makes no difference really.
> ...


Traditional it maybe but like I said it makes no difference really. In reality the key should be set according the subjects face (best side) largest eye, features etc. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ornello (Feb 2, 2016)

FKP007 said:


> Ornello said:
> 
> 
> > FKP007 said:
> ...




It looks weird the other way.


----------



## FKP007 (Feb 2, 2016)

Ornello said:


> FKP007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ornello said:
> ...


That's weird you think that...some amazing fashion, beauty and traditional portraits out there that have the key camera right...don't think it makes the work look weird. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ornello (Feb 2, 2016)

FKP007 said:


> Ornello said:
> 
> 
> > FKP007 said:
> ...



You learn something new every day! Today's the day. Remember, I know everything!

https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3206/2735437502_8feff559c3.jpg

Top-left lighting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

What is Rembrandt lighting, and when do I use It?


----------



## FKP007 (Feb 2, 2016)

You can send me all the links you want my friend..I know lighting and art very well...I teach them both. But you should know that with any type of art there are different ways alternatives and interpretations. Doesn't make any more or less valid...especially when you're talking about which direction the key light comes from. Don't be so stiff, you are allowed to light from a different side you know lol

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## FKP007 (Feb 2, 2016)

Ornello said:


> FKP007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ornello said:
> ...


"There are notable exceptions to this convention, such as Sandro Botticelli's The Birth of Venus." 

And many many others I might add.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## nf1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Guys thanks for hijacking the thread but is there any chance you would look at the photos again, I just did some simple retouching on the skin and uploaded bigger images - you might find them more pleasing this way?


----------



## Ornello (Feb 2, 2016)

nf1 said:


> Guys thanks for hijacking the thread but is there any chance you would look at the photos again, I just did some simple retouching on the skin and uploaded bigger images - you might find them more pleasing this way?



Not at all. They are quite amateurish.


----------



## nf1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Great - thanks


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 2, 2016)

Ornello said:


> nf1 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys thanks for hijacking the thread but is there any chance you would look at the photos again, I just did some simple retouching on the skin and uploaded bigger images - you might find them more pleasing this way?
> ...


I disagree. His lighting sculpts her face quite nicely in all of the images and casts a mood that most amateurs do not know how to achieve. The decision not to retouch them shows a lot more restraint than most amateurs who often over-edit all of their photos and believe that they have to retouch their models beyond recognition.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 2, 2016)

Ornello said:


> nf1 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys thanks for hijacking the thread but is there any chance you would look at the photos again, I just did some simple retouching on the skin and uploaded bigger images - you might find them more pleasing this way?
> ...


 Perhaps you could post some of your own small-modifier images to demonstrate a professional result?


----------



## terri (Feb 2, 2016)

Or perhaps he can take a break from the forum before one gets imposed on him for the ongoing trolling.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 2, 2016)

terri said:


> Or perhaps he can take a break from the forum before one gets imposed on him for the ongoing trolling.


 Was I too subtle?    That should have been implied...


----------



## Didereaux (Feb 2, 2016)

Size, style etc of modifiers would be helpful, I think.


----------



## nf1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> Size, style etc of modifiers would be helpful, I think.


That's excellent point! I've updated the original post with the details. Do you think other info can be useful as well?


----------



## Didereaux (Feb 2, 2016)

nf1 said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> > Size, style etc of modifiers would be helpful, I think.
> ...



Thank you!  
I suppose an elaborate detailed illustration of the setups with exact distances and flash powers would be a bit much!  LOL  really just kidding.  The sizes and shapes give about all that is needed, the rest can be pretty well deduced.  I find these kind of posts to be quite helpful.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 2, 2016)

nf1 said:


> I've just finished a test of two small portable light modifiers for my blog and wanted to share the images I got. Constructive comments and critiques are welcome.
> 
> View attachment 115236 View attachment 115237 View attachment 115238 View attachment 115239
> 
> ...


I would cry if I could get this look. I think they're excellent. I don't know why someone would knock those then back up the knock with helpful guidance. Since they didn't, they are jealous or trolling. Well done sir.  

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 2, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> nf1 said:
> 
> 
> > I've just finished a test of two small portable light modifiers for my blog and wanted to share the images I got. Constructive comments and critiques are welcome.
> ...


You could get this look! Just be aware of how the light sculpts the face. I found that learning about the makeup technique called "contouring and highlighting", and applying it to the way I light a person really improved my work by a lot.


----------



## nf1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Fully agree - as you can see the equipment is very basic, practice and knowledge will get you these and better results. And if you have a specific question - I'll be more than happy to answer (if I can ).


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 2, 2016)

DanOstergren said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > nf1 said:
> ...



I'm still trying knots in strings, measuring, writing, and adjusting my speedlights. When I understand that, I will look at sculpts. I tied 16 knots last night. 1 month ago it was 46. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmaria (Feb 3, 2016)

oh.... oh.... it suddenly feels like tpf again....




op.. keep shooting, practicing, trying, learning, making mistakes and all over again... 
and if you stick around,  you will get some really helpful tips/pointers etc


----------

